# Beef Burgundy for Dinner/Serve With It?



## Girl49 (Nov 12, 2011)

Step-son's future in-laws are coming to dinner Tuesday night, and the Beef Bourguignonne recipe from Cooks Illustrated's "The Best Recipe" sounds good. 

Is this dish traditionally served over noodles? Also, what would be good with it: a baguette and a green salad with a French (mustard vinaigrette) dressing? Do we need another vegetable side, or no?

For dessert, would something apple be good in this fall month, or could I go totally decadent and make a sour-cream chocolate cake?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 12, 2011)

It all sounds good to me.

I do wide egg noodles with this dish.  Just serve bread and a salad.  That'll be plenty.  I'd want BOTH desserts.

BTW, can I come?


----------



## merstar (Nov 12, 2011)

It all sounds great. I'd go for something chocolate and French - either a flourless chocolate cake, chocolate mousse cake, chocolate souffle, or chocolate mousse. (CI has a great dark chocolate mousse recipe).  Or if you want to do something with apple, a tarte tatin.


----------



## PattY1 (Nov 12, 2011)

I personally would not "try out" any new dishes on company. Especially not future In-Laws. I would serve something that I know how to make and like. JMHO


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 12, 2011)

You might want to do a "test drive" this weekend.  Make the stuff you plan, and check it out with your current people.  Tweak as needed.

Best of luck!


----------



## Girl49 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Beef Burgundy*

Tx, all, for good suggestions. I haven't made the Beef Burgundy before...maybe better to stick with something I've already tackled? CI's Chicken Cacciatore is wonderful. Will let you know what's happening.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 13, 2011)

I would go with your BB idea, make it 24 hrs before so it will mature then when you reheat add freshly browned little onions.I like texture contrasts so I would go with french fries and for some color petit pois.
For pud I would do my cheats Tarte Normande 
Line individual tart tins with thinly rolled shop bought puff pastry and prick all over with a fork, blitz shop bought marzipan with an egg yolk and spoon and spread a good dollop on the base, mandolin apples and lay on top, crank your oven up to max and place near the top for about ten mins till the apples start to burn at the edges, take out brush with a little honey or strained apricot jam. Serve warm with creme fraiche.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 13, 2011)

i agree with bolas. make it a day ahead because it's better the next, add the roasted onions or maybe roasted potatoes that day. 

if the bb sucks, you still have time to make something else the day they visit.


----------



## giggler (Nov 13, 2011)

I was thinking, this dish Beef and noodles just Cries Out for a winter green veggie..

Greens, or cabbage, or better Brussels Sprouts..

but that might not work "For company"

Bolas peas might be even better!

Wow, Did he mean , use French Fries instead of the Noodles?!

That sounds very good..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 13, 2011)

I love Beef Bourguignone. I usually serve it with a simple boiled potatoes with butter, white pepper and loads of fresh parsley. Green beans or steamed carrots. Something very traditional. I also like to fry some small whole button mushrooms and add it to the top of the stew about 10 minutes before serving.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know how you could mess up the BB. I've made it many times, and it always comes out very goo. Just make sure you use a decent wine, and you'll be all set. Ina Gartens BB is great. I've made it several times. As has already been suggested, making it ahead of time and then reheating on the day of the party will really help flavors develop.

Have a great time.


----------

